# Forum Members Map



## swanny32 (Mar 8, 2012)

Brendy is stickying this thread again as it had drifted down the ages, it is hoped to give folks a better idea of who plays where so meets etc can be organised.


Head over to the link, and enter yourself on the map (username @ home club name, i.e. Swanny32 @ Forrester Park)

If you don't have a home club then please enter the town you live in.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=208241694978717929857.000499e7ecc146ac2ed36

(Edit: Brendy) Many guys will already exist on this map, feel free for the newer guys to add themselves.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2012)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=208241694978717929857.000499e7ecc146ac2ed36


----------



## brendy (Mar 8, 2012)

First post amended, fire away.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't see an edit option.





edt- -now I can but had to "sign in"


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 8, 2012)

done. Again


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 8, 2012)

Added myself at my home course in Ingleby near Middlesbrough.


----------



## connor (Mar 8, 2012)

us cornish lot are a bit thin on the ground


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 8, 2012)

I was lobbying for a county specific sub forum but Brendy made a good point that it would probably thin out the conversation in "The Lounge"


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 8, 2012)

At the risk of sounding completely thick, how do I add my location?


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 8, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			At the risk of sounding completely thick, how do I add my location?
		
Click to expand...

1 Sign in to Google (if you don't have a Google account you need to open one first)
2 Once you sign in an EDIT button shows at the left, Click this
3 A set of symbols appear at top left on the map. Drag the 'kite' to your location - don't let go too soon or you'll end up off Iceland as has one of our brethren. Once at your location click on it to open. you can change the symbol as well as adding your details
4 Back to left side pane and click SAVE


anything I've missed?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 8, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			A set of symbols appear at top left on the map. Drag the 'kite' to your location -
		
Click to expand...

Finally done it, but "a kite", more like an upsidedown teardrop. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 8, 2012)

Just tried doing it on my phone and lost the will to live.
I'll do mine at work in the morning.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 9, 2012)

I wouldnt mind playing on grahamjohnsons boat .. must be a big un .. no ? widen view on the map to just south of Iceland


----------



## jgozza (Mar 9, 2012)

Just added myself - great thinking guys!!!  :fore:


----------



## GripandRip (Mar 12, 2012)

Just added myself on there as well. Great idea this although the South West is looking a bit empty!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm on now! Although west Berks, north hants and east wilts looks a bit thin on the ground!


----------



## Scazza (Mar 12, 2012)

Added (I Think)! Very lonely in Somerset area


----------



## philly169 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just added metro the Cambridgeshire area


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 12, 2012)

Im on.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 12, 2012)

Taking shape nicely.  Very usefull.


----------



## moogie (Mar 12, 2012)

Added now


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2012)

Added


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 13, 2012)

Now added via Laptop, impossible task via iPad :temper:


----------



## seochris (Mar 27, 2012)

Not much going on north of the Great Glen!  Any interest in links golf up North?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 8, 2012)

how do you change your information on the map. I've changed club since I added myself to this and would like to update the text. Thankfully my golf seems to be going the right way so by the time I play a few comps my handicap "should" be a little more accurate


----------



## eltub1 (Apr 11, 2012)

eltub1 - Pyle & Kenfig GC , if anyones is in the South Wales are drop us a line if you fancy a knock.

Looking at the map,surely im not the only person from South Wales using the forum!!!!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 11, 2012)

Forummers are really spreading their wings - we now have 4 playing in the North Atlantic, 1 each in the Irish Sea and the Bristol Channel and 1 in the sea halfway between Greenland and Canada.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I've done it OK.

Someone have a try for me? (to confirm).


----------



## DavidO (Apr 11, 2012)

Added...

And there's someone else on here who plays West Lothian...


----------



## RGDave (Apr 11, 2012)

DavidO said:



			Added...

And there's someone else on here who plays West Lothian...
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the guys out in the North Sea and Iceland.


----------



## DavidO (Apr 11, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Not to mention the guys out in the North Sea and Iceland.
		
Click to expand...



Yeah, I bet the North sea is more welcoming on a Saturday night...


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Apr 14, 2012)

added mine in


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've added mine as well.

If anyone on here is a member at any of the Open Championship venues and fancies a game give me a shout  :whoo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 5, 2012)

Just added myself in Ashford. Pretty few people in Kent. I'll be a member of Ashford GC on 1st June so will open to invite people for a game. 

Always fancied a round at Bearsted though


----------



## RichardC (May 5, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Just added myself in Ashford. Pretty few people in Kent. I'll be a member of Ashford GC on 1st June so will open to invite people for a game. 

Always fancied a round at Bearsted though 

Click to expand...

Well im sure ChrisD will make you feel at home at Ashford, and im sure I can arrange a game at Bearsted if you like.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 5, 2012)

He certainly will, he's my best mates dad and was my sponsor 
Always up for a game on a new course too.


----------



## RichardC (May 5, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			He certainly will, he's my best mates dad and was my sponsor 
Always up for a game on a new course too.
		
Click to expand...

I see 

I will see if I can arrange something soon.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 15, 2012)

I googled the link, but can't seem to add my name and club. Any ideas?


----------



## Ian_S (May 16, 2012)

Pretty sparse up in the North West. Still, I'm on there now.


----------



## Birchy (May 16, 2012)

Ive finally got round to doing it. :whoo:


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 16, 2012)

Ian_S said:



			Pretty sparse up in the North West. Still, I'm on there now.
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking that about the North East


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2012)

Anybody help with adding your name and club?Cheers Nick


wrighty1874 said:



			I googled the link, but can't seem to add my name and club. Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2012)

From what I remember of Google maps, you have to be signed in to Google for the EDIT button to appear.

If you're not registered it only takes a minute.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 18, 2012)

Cheers, i'll have a go later.


Region3 said:



			From what I remember of Google maps, you have to be signed in to Google for the EDIT button to appear.

If you're not registered it only takes a minute.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeTimbers (Jul 2, 2012)

Update with my location (SE9). Anyone looking to play in the area without a partner give me a shout.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 11, 2012)

Just added myself @Manor_of_Groves_GC
Well I think I have anyway. These programs sometimes seem harder to use than a 1 Iron !


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree fozzie or perhaps i'm just useless. Up for games in the Oxford area.


----------



## Fader (Aug 2, 2012)

Think I just added mine on there. Hopefully someone can see if I have.

If not I play at Deangate ridge and can play all over kent and surrounding areas


----------



## Porno (Aug 22, 2012)

Really sorry but i think I've amended the first one with my details.

Sorry


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 7, 2012)

added


----------



## adiemel (Sep 30, 2012)

well i can't add myself no good at this stuff adiemel @ lakeside lodge golf club pidley huntingdon cambs. if some one can add or give help it would be much appreciated


----------



## LanDog (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't know if I can add a location to one already added. But I'm with 'PalindromicBob' (Yoda) in Omagh.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2012)

Added


----------



## jcooper5083 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just added mine - jcooper5083 @ Waterlooville Golf Club, Hampshire, UK


----------



## Bucket92 (Dec 2, 2012)

I could have a nice fourball with the only 3 other forumers in Wales! Haha


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nearest to me seems to be southampton


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Nearest to me seems to be southampton 

Click to expand...

Just don't talk football!!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 3, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Just don't talk football!!
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I'll end up being hunted down   at least I dont support Portsmouth so cant have that heald against me.


----------



## Akie (Dec 18, 2012)

Think I managed to add myself in the city centre of Manchester!


----------



## IanG (Jan 29, 2013)

Surprisingly seem to be the only one in East Lothian .....


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Done!!!
Bit scarce in the South East. Not quite as sparce as SW though.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 3, 2013)

Added,  not many around..


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 20, 2013)

Just taken a look and found that my location has been moved to Sandy near Biggleswade !! I've never been there.

Will have to find my password and relocate.


----------



## ventura (Apr 5, 2013)

Added - doesn't seem to be many in West Yorkshire though.


----------



## wheyward (Jul 29, 2013)

Think I've added, doesnt seem to be anyone in Northants. on here.


----------



## conor337 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just added myself in Belfast but I'm the only golfer in Belfast apparantly :-(


----------



## MadGolfer (Dec 14, 2013)

Added myself at BlacknestGolfClub.


----------



## Bigsmak (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey all - new here - Just added myself at Gullane Golf Club in East Lothian - Feel free to get in touch!


----------



## John (Jan 27, 2014)

Just added myself to this. :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 27, 2014)

ventura said:



			Added - doesn't seem to be many in West Yorkshire though.
		
Click to expand...

There's a few of us but not loads.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems to be a few members of the middle of the Atlantic Ocean GC oo:


----------



## Sean B (Jan 27, 2014)

Tried to add myself in Trowbridge, Wiltshire but doesn't appear to have saved now I've gone back on.

Doesn't look like we have many West Wiltshire members on here!


----------



## TeeItHigh (Feb 15, 2014)

Finally managed to add my location!!!


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 15, 2014)

The irritating thing is the fact that you have to look at two separate pages, that and the fact that half the people on the map no longer post.


----------



## sportsbob (Sep 3, 2014)

Trying to join you


----------



## NimbleNeil (Oct 20, 2014)

Done, Nobody in a 20 mile radius of me here in Notts;(


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2014)

just looked at this for the first time, Greig in Durness:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			just looked at this for the first time, Greig in Durness:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm where now?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm where now?
		
Click to expand...

just south of Durness

that will improve your play in the wind, thats for sure


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			just south of Durness

that will improve your play in the wind, thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll be damned. How do I change my username?
I blame climate change.


----------



## adwt2004 (Jul 2, 2015)

I've added myself to the map.  I play around Bristol if anyone is interested.


----------



## letitrip (Aug 16, 2015)

added Tunbridge wells area..


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 16, 2015)

Added myself
Robster59 @ East Renfrewshire Golf Club


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2015)

Updated mine, had myself at a previous club, I do move around a bit :smirk:


----------



## StevieT (Aug 17, 2015)

Added.  Aintree Grand Nation Golf Club.  Only 9 holes but a decent knock


----------



## Merv_swerve (Aug 25, 2015)

updated mine.

Not a lot in the East Midlands recorded is there?...


----------



## SteveJay (Aug 26, 2015)

Added mine.........just joined Shrivenham Park nr Swindon. Relocated here with work so happy to meet up with fellow forum members in the area!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 3, 2015)

hi, just joined this board and added myself, just outside Whitley Bay. 

Been playing for a couple of months only and pretty dire. Not joined a club yet, but have been playing at Backworth (9 hole course), where I am averaging around 60 (told you I was dire!)


----------



## Craggles89 (Sep 3, 2015)

I think I've added myself, not sure if it worked or not.
Seems as though only a few people live in East London / Essex


----------



## Jimbop90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Added myself, no home course, membership probably delayed until next season now.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 10, 2016)

Im in Southampton, always willing to meet up with local people for a game


----------



## Three (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmmm, not quite got the hang of this....


----------



## DRW (Jan 15, 2016)

Blimely almost no one in Shropshire on the map, added mine fairly close to shrewsbury (well I am about 10 miles from shrewsbury)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2016)

Three said:



View attachment 18095


Hmmm, not quite got the hang of this.... 

Click to expand...

That is actually correct, with all this flooding half of the UK is now under water. Those blue dots represent where the courses used to be


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Blimely almost no one in Shropshire on the map, added mine fairly close to shrewsbury (well I am about 10 miles from shrewsbury)
		
Click to expand...

Added mine at where I play at Shifnal although live just over the border in Staffs


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2016)

I had originally put mine on but the sands of time  have deleted me.


----------



## DRW (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Upsidedown and Bigfoot or anyone else,

If anyone fancies a game once the course reopens or probably better slightly later on this year as it is really boggy, me/my son would be more than happy to invite you over to have a hack with us. 

We are members at Mile End Golf club near Oswestry, not a great course to be honest but really friendly and some fun holes. I'm not really selling it, I'm I, DOH!  


cheers

Darren


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 26, 2016)

Played at your track couple of times in last year, one in the Ken Smith and  County Seniors back in the summer. Looked after very well both times and enjoyed your course, that 16th is a tricky beast though


----------



## Gwilson9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just added to map -  Kent man and trying to improve golfer !  Dartford area - happy to meet new golfers or you can always join our informal group that play locally in Kent  - south east london and medway areas - cheers all

@gwilsoncfc


----------



## slowhand (May 6, 2016)

Added my marker but I don't seem to be able to see anybody else. Can someone post the link to the map again so I can be sure I've done it right?


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 6, 2016)

Added myself, don't know if someone will end up updating ones that have disappeared.

Think I've done it properly unless you have to save the file somehow


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 7, 2016)

just gone through the thread and added people back onto this that seemed happy to post their home clubs in their sigs or in this thread, very likely some will have moved but still in the general area. Should be a useful tool.


----------



## Steve1821 (Sep 8, 2016)

Just added myself at Oak Park, Crondall


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry, being a numpty..  no idea how to "add myself" .....clicked link, see the map then what?  I key my user name @ my club, but where do you key this?


----------



## PitchNPutt (Mar 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			Sorry, being a numpty..  no idea how to "add myself" .....clicked link, see the map then what?  I key my user name @ my club, but where do you key this?
		
Click to expand...

Just search for your location, Ian - then once you do, you can add it and then change the title to your name @ your club.

Just added mine - anyone in or around Rutland? I've just moved here - know very few people and hardly any golfers.... looking for some people to have a knock-up with...


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Mar 21, 2017)

PitchNPutt said:



			Just search for your location, Ian - then once you do, you can add it and then change the title to your name @ your club.

Just added mine - anyone in or around Rutland? I've just moved here - know very few people and hardly any golfers.... looking for some people to have a knock-up with...
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly local, live just outside Stamford and a member at rutland county over the A1 from Greetham.


----------



## PitchNPutt (Mar 21, 2017)

kerber0s1983 said:



			I'm fairly local, live just outside Stamford and a member at rutland county over the A1 from Greetham.
		
Click to expand...

Ah nice - I'm always keen to play with new people and build a little golf network - so if you fancy a game either at your place, or over at mine, let's get something arranged. What do you play off?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm off 18 at the minute.

I'll drop you a PM with some contact details and we can arrange something.


----------



## GPAV1986 (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

I'm pretty much a golf newbie and looking for anyone in my area to play with. I've not got an official handicap as yet but should have my first one in the next few weeks. 

Cheers,

GPav


----------



## slowhand (May 30, 2017)

GPAV1986 said:



			Hi,

I'm pretty much a golf newbie and looking for anyone in my area to play with. I've not got an official handicap as yet but should have my first one in the next few weeks. 

Cheers,

GPav
		
Click to expand...

Welcome mate. I'm in North Leeds myself and always up for a game.


----------



## letitrip (Jun 29, 2017)

anyone in the Kent area whos up for a game...many thanks ewan


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2017)

letitrip said:



			anyone in the Kent area whos up for a game...many thanks ewan
		
Click to expand...

Where in Kent are you Ewan?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 29, 2017)

added


----------



## Yant (Jun 30, 2017)

Added my contact.


----------



## letitrip (Jul 1, 2017)

Tunbridge wells play at nizals tee off times Â£18...


----------



## Mark77 (Jul 5, 2017)

Added myself at work, which where I play most of my games. Fairly new to golf and looking to pick up more games.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 6, 2017)

Added Ullesthorpe court &#128077;


----------



## HughJars (Sep 6, 2017)

funky 

added myself


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2017)

I've got a chip on the table now too.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 9, 2017)

and I have chipped in as well


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 13, 2017)

Dropped my marker to


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 9, 2018)

Iâ€™m still there at Lanark :lol:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2018)

slowhand said:



			Welcome mate. I'm in North Leeds myself and always up for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Now a couple more showing in LEEDs area &#128077;


----------



## ukg3pxc (Jan 23, 2018)

Added. First in Cumbria by the looks of things! :whoo:


----------



## Manny (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey all,

Only joined up today and have added myself to the map. First in the Scottish Borders on the map by the looks of it.

Im just getting back into the game, dont have a handicap yet, and could use some company out on the course!


----------



## casuk (May 3, 2018)

I just added mine too


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2018)

Me to just sorted Apple ID 
anyone coming to Liverpool or St Helens let me know if you fancy a knock


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 18, 2018)

Flying the flag for Norfolk it seems !


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 19, 2018)

Doesn't appear to be many forumers round my way for a game.....


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 6, 2018)

Am i being dim or something?

If l click on the link(s) at the start of the thread, i just get a Google Maps map of the UK. No markers or "flags" or anything. Just the map centred on my location. What am l supposed to see?


----------



## Zig (Mar 3, 2019)

Just got to grips with this this weekend. I can be found playing below average golf on an above average course at https://www.seatoncarewgolfclub.co.uk  most weekends


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2019)

Added a little green golfer to Matfen


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2019)

I just chucked myself on the map, nobody else is anywhere near.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2019)

never been able to add my location


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			been able to add my location
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Zimmie (Apr 16, 2019)

All alone in Birmingham, not a member of a club, but former member of Kings Norton.


----------



## cookelad (May 6, 2019)

Just added mine, looks like I might have a struggle in the arrange a game section


----------



## Zimmie (May 6, 2019)

If Iâ€™m ever in Poland, or if your ever in Birmingham UK perhaps who knows....


----------



## virtuocity (May 6, 2019)

Would be great to get more people added to this.


----------



## Zimmie (May 6, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Would be great to get more people added to this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would be a good idea


----------



## 2blue (May 6, 2019)

Zig said:



			Just got to grips with this this weekend. I can be found playing below average golf on an above average course at https://www.seatoncarewgolfclub.co.uk  most weekends 

Click to expand...

So do you play Bob's Sweep at 10.30am ?? I'm a Country member & travel up from Leeds fairly frequently...  as you say.... great course.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 7, 2019)

Just updated my entry to Gog Magog GC, near Cambridge. Suddenly feel very isolated...


----------



## Crow (May 7, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Just updated my entry to Gog Magog GC, near Cambridge. Suddenly feel very isolated...

Click to expand...

Don't worry Mark, I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd be happy to keep you company for a round!


----------



## Zig (Jun 17, 2019)

2blue said:



			So do you play Bob's Sweep at 10.30am ?? I'm a Country member & travel up from Leeds fairly frequently...  as you say.... great course.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not... try to get in the weekly comp, and that's about all I can squeeze in at the minute! Should have a knock next time you're up! I'd find it hard to drive past Alwoodley regularly if I was doing the journey up north tho - some great courses, you're spoilt for choice!


----------



## letitrip (Jun 23, 2019)

Tunbridge wells area..


----------



## Sats (Dec 20, 2019)

Ashford Kent


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 21, 2019)

I’ve added myself. Quite shocked to be the first person in Manchester !


----------



## StevieT (Dec 28, 2019)

Added myself. West Derby GC, Liverpool. 👍🏻


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 22, 2022)

Updated this - in line with my impending relocation to Nice
Heven't put my club details in yet - waiting for the _Monte_-_Carlo Golf Club_ committee to decide


----------



## RW1986 (May 12, 2022)

Bit late to the party but I've added myself to this


----------

